# RANGER to sing The National Anthem



## lrsu (Oct 28, 2009)

Former RANGER  Keni Thomas, will be singing The National Anthem at the opening game of the World Series tonight in NY.  RANGER gone country! Make us proud Keni! HOOAH!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up, just caught it.  Nice job, Keni!


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 28, 2009)

Way to go Keni!!


----------



## moobob (Oct 28, 2009)

Keni Thomas is THE MAN


----------



## Looon (Oct 28, 2009)

I missed it. Is there a you tube video yet?


----------



## lrsu (Oct 29, 2009)

HIGH SPEED....LOW DRAG

http://kenithomas.musiccitynetworks.com/index.htm?inc=5&news_id=17285


----------

